# Butternut squash seeds / guts?



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Are these safe for rats to eat? I'm going to be cooking 2 medium sized butternut squashes today and have to remove the seeds and stringy innerds first. If these are safe for the rats, I'll let them have the insides instead of tossing them.


----------



## amandad (Apr 20, 2015)

I wouldn't say the guts are good to feed to your rats. As for the seeds, I'm not sure, but you can give your ratties some cooked butternut squash when it's done.


----------



## Rattie2Love (Sep 28, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing today only with acorn squash seeds . Not knowing I tossed away , but did give some squash to mine . Think they had Rattie smiles LOL


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Rats love squash. I cook pumpkin, butternut and acorn squash for mine as well as yams and sweet potatoes. They won't know the difference between guts and meat, squash seeds are edible. I cook squash and freeze it in small ice cube trays and keep it in the freezer in freezer bags to hand out small cubes at serving time. It only takes a few minutes to defrost. I also feed them roasted seeds from those squash.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks! I found information saying pumpkin seeds were safe, so I hazarded a small amount (about 2 TBsps per cage of ~8 rats) and they seemed to enjoy it.


----------

